# Woman Who Eats Couch Cushions



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I've said it before and I'll say it again - gross.

http://www.aolnews.com/2011/01/21/meet-the-woman-who-eats-couch-cushions/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't know, maybe if it were battered and fried, it wouldn't be too bad...


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

"Mattress has a sweaty, meaty taste" crykin: for movie references very few people will understand)
I'd hate to know what couch tastes like...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

She is now on a diet and only eats Laz E Boys.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Eww..what happens if she gets a cushion that an animal or a kid pees on. Yuck!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Joiseygal said:


> Eww..what happens if she gets a cushion that an animal or a kid pees on. Yuck!


Other "flavors" may include
Icecream(a mix of all flavors)
Soda(I think?)
Ketchup and Hamburger(I hope)
Taco Night(An extra spicy blend!)
Bar-b-que Sauce(I *really* hope)
Sweet-n-sour sauce covered pennies, nickels, and dimes.(Keep a look out for rare coins)
And everyones favorite: Uncle Harry(when the urn fell over)


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Scareme says nothing, just shakes her head in disbelief.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Ruffage..... and Ummmm I wonder if...... dare I say it???? She emits "Floaters".


----------

